# Inter - Crotone. 3 gennaio 2021, ore 12.30. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (25 Dicembre 2020)

Partita abbastanza facile per l'Inter che contro il Crotone cercherà l'ottava vittoria di fila in campionato.

La partita si giocherà alle 12.30 e sarà visibile su Sky


----------



## bmb (25 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita abbastanza facile per l'Inter che contro il Crotone cercherà l'ottava vittoria di fila in campionato.
> 
> La partita si giocherà alle 12.30 e sarà visibile su Sky



Vinceranno 5/6-0.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Dicembre 2020)

Bella partita, complimenti per la vittoria e per l'ottava di fila. Scudetto meritato.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Dicembre 2020)

Segnerà anche Handanovic. 
Lukaku in gran spolvero.


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita abbastanza facile per l'Inter che contro il Crotone cercherà l'ottava vittoria di fila in campionato.
> 
> La partita si giocherà alle 12.30 e sarà visibile su Sky



Ma una partita del genere cosa la fanno disputare a fare non lo capisco


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Dicembre 2020)

Ormai ogni giornata giocano sempre prima di noi..


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Davvero esiste il thread di questa partita?


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Probabile un 6-1


----------



## bmb (25 Dicembre 2020)

Secondo me festeggiano a fine marzo lo scudo.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2020)

Lautaro 14 presenze su 14.
Lukaku 13 presenze su 14. 

Questi due scoppiano di salute. E chi li ferma???

Nemmeno la coppia d'oro holly-Tom Becker giocava cosi tanto.
Ogni tanto qualche infortunio scappava.


----------



## bmb (26 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lautaro 14 presenze su 14.
> Lukaku 13 presenze su 14.
> 
> Questi due scoppiano di salute. E chi li ferma???
> ...



Pazzesco, nè un caso di covid, nè un risentimento. NIENTE. E' il loro anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, nè un caso di covid, nè un risentimento. NIENTE. E' il loro anno.



Per presenze se la giocano coi portieri.
Pensa tu quanta salute.

Mi sa che è il covid che prende il lukaku e non il contrario.


----------



## iceman. (26 Dicembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, nè un caso di covid, nè un risentimento. NIENTE. E' il loro anno.



Lautaro tanto quanto ma Lukaku deve fermarsi e si fermerà


----------



## bmb (26 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lautaro tanto quanto ma Lukaku deve fermarsi e si fermerà



Impossibile. È bionico. Farà 37 su 38 e sarà capocannoniere del campionato e dei campioni d'italia.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Dicembre 2020)

Complimenti all'Inter per la vittoria 7-0 ed auguri per lo scudetto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per presenze se la giocano coi portieri.
> Pensa tu quanta salute.
> 
> Mi sa che è il covid che prende il lukaku e non il contrario.



Nel 2020 anno solare Lukaku credo che sia il secondo giocatore in Serie A per minutaggio dopo Donnarumma, l’avevo letto da qualche parte.

P.s “Mi sa che è il covid che prende il lukaku e non il contrario” LMAOOOOOOOOO


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nel 2020 anno solare Lukaku credo che sia il secondo giocatore in Serie A per minutaggio dopo Donnarumma, l’avevo letto da qualche parte.
> 
> P.s “Mi sa che è il covid che prende il lukaku e non il contrario” LMAOOOOOOOOO



Io raramente ho visto tanta salute in vita mia.
Questo è come forrest gump.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lautaro 14 presenze su 14.
> Lukaku 13 presenze su 14.
> 
> Questi due scoppiano di salute. E chi li ferma???
> ...



E senza Lukaku chiuderebbero il campionato a marzo lo stesso. Lukaku è un cyborg indistruttibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E senza Lukaku chiuderebbero il campionato a marzo lo stesso. Lukaku è un cyborg indistruttibile.



Più probabile che si strappi conte una spalla mentre si sposta il ciuffo che non lukaku.


----------



## First93 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita abbastanza facile per l'Inter che contro il Crotone cercherà l'ottava vittoria di fila in campionato.
> 
> La partita si giocherà alle 12.30 e sarà visibile su Sky



Possono anche non giocarla, un 3-0 a tavolino sarebbe comunque una sconfitta più leggera per il Crotone.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io raramente ho visto tanta salute in vita mia.
> Questo è come forrest gump.



Più sano della “verginella simile alla rosa” dell’Orlando furioso, più gaudente dei maiali del gregge di Epicuro, più bello della Venere/Pische de “la Metamorfosi” di Apuleio e più puro di Parsifal. Questo è Lukaku, e come riesca a conciliare alcune di queste peculiarità (tipo la seconda e la quarta, ma pure la prima e la seconda) non deve interessarci. Lui può.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Più sano della “verginella simile alla rosa” dell’Orlando furioso, più gaudente dei maiali del gregge di Epicuro, più bello della Venere/Pische de “la Metamorfosi” di Apuleio e più puro di Parsifal. Questo è Lukaku, e come riesca a conciliare alcune di queste peculiarità (tipo la seconda e la quarta) non devi interessarci. Lui può.



Potrebbe perfino sostituire l'ippogrifo per andare sulla luna a recuperare il senno di .... conte.

L'ippokaku.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Potrebbe perfino sostituire l'ippogrifo per andare sulla luna a recuperare il senno di .... conte.
> 
> L'ippokaku.



Lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Dicembre 2020)

4-0 e sto stretto.
Si godano sto periodo perchè prima o poi avranno anche loro infortuni e crisi.
Mi auguro per loro che per allora siano riusciti a superarci


----------



## Masanijey (26 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lautaro 14 presenze su 14.
> Lukaku 13 presenze su 14.
> 
> Questi due scoppiano di salute. E chi li ferma???
> ...



Diciamo che Tom ha esordito solo grazie ad un infortunio (Bruce?), altrimenti nessuno se lo sarebbe mai ******.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita abbastanza facile per l'Inter che contro il Crotone cercherà l'ottava vittoria di fila in campionato.
> 
> La partita si giocherà alle 12.30 e sarà visibile su Sky



Si gioca all'ora di pranzo : lukaku farà un sol boccone.
Salute d'acciaio per il ragazzo.


----------



## Tsitsipas (28 Dicembre 2020)

temo molto Messias, il giocatore più in forma del pianeta.


----------



## Manue (28 Dicembre 2020)

Questi dal 22/11 hanno sempre vinto, 
nessuno gli da 2 lire causa gioco espresso in campo, la strategia che sta pagando è "prima non prenderle".

Tra Sassuolo, Napoli e Verona nessuno pensava, visto come dicevo prima, che hanno un gioco imbarazzante, 
che si portassero a casa 9 punti.

La sfortuna non li perseguita, perché è chiaro che se Lukaku, il centrocampo, e 2/3 di difesa si infortunia, 
questi le perdono tutte e non arrivano tra le prime quattro.
Può essere che a Gennaio, entro il 6, saranno in testa al campionato, 
il nostro dovere sarà stare li, e riprenderci la testa il 10/1, quando loro andranno a Roma e lì, secondo me, non faranno i 3 pt.

Vedremo


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Questi dal 22/11 hanno sempre vinto,
> nessuno gli da 2 lire causa gioco espresso in campo, la strategia che sta pagando è "prima non prenderle".
> 
> Tra Sassuolo, Napoli e Verona nessuno pensava, visto come dicevo prima, che hanno un gioco imbarazzante,
> ...



Non è vero che nessuno gli da 2 lire..sono da tutti indicati come la favorita del campionato..noi dobbiamo dare il 110% come stiamo facendo ma è chiaro che ad oggi a loro gira tutto alla perfezione..l'uscita dalla CL paradossalmente è un finto problema, tanto non l'avrebbero mai vinta e quindi si evitano uno/due turni in più che con gli stadi vuoti non sono nemmeno sto danno economico immenso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è vero che nessuno gli da 2 lire..sono da tutti indicati come la favorita del campionato..noi dobbiamo dare il 110% come stiamo facendo ma è chiaro che ad oggi a loro gira tutto alla perfezione..



Con le dovute proporzioni (visto che quest’Inter è molto più forte di quel Milan ridicolo) mi ricordano il Milan di inizio 2019. Tra Gennaio e la fine di Febbraio/inizio Marzo 2019 inanellammo mi pare sei vittorie consecutive, fino ad arrivare a pochi punti di distanza dal Napoli che era secondo in classifica. Sei vittorie di fila giocando da cani, catenaccio e contropiede, un tiro e un goal, tre tiri e due goal con gli avversari che non ci segnavano mai o per segnare avevano bisogno di nmila occasioni (come loro adesso, col Verona ad esempio un giocatore del Verona ha fatto una punizione stupenda al sette che ovviamente passa letteralmente due centimetri sopra l’incrocio con Handanovic battuto), poi però la verità è venuta a galla.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> l'uscita dalla CL paradossalmente è un finto problema, tanto non l'avrebbero mai vinta e quindi si evitano uno/due turni in più che con gli stadi vuoti non sono nemmeno sto danno economico immenso



L’uscita dalla CL è un vantaggio a livello di campionato ma a livello economico rimane un danno, anche proprio per i premi che vengono dati man mano che vai avanti.


----------



## Manue (28 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è vero che nessuno gli da 2 lire..sono da tutti indicati come la favorita del campionato..noi dobbiamo dare il 110% come stiamo facendo ma è chiaro che ad oggi a loro gira tutto alla perfezione..l'uscita dalla CL paradossalmente è un finto problema, tanto non l'avrebbero mai vinta e quindi si evitano uno/due turni in più che con gli stadi vuoti non sono nemmeno sto danno economico immenso



Come no?
Non parlo della vittoria finale, 
ma delle singole partite.

Si sentiva "e ma a Sassuolo vedrete che se gioca così..." "e ma a Verona con una squadra chiusa vedrete, che se gioca così..."
"e ma bla, bla bla bla"....

intanto dal 22/11 che fanno solo 3 punti.

Nessuno gli da 2 lire per il gioco che hanno in questo momento, 
quando è chiaro che è l'unico gioco che sta funzionando, per loro, perché non prendono gol o cmq tanti gol.


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita abbastanza facile per l'Inter che contro il Crotone cercherà l'ottava vittoria di fila in campionato.
> 
> La partita si giocherà alle 12.30 e sarà visibile su Sky



.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Gennaio 2021)

Ma L'inter quando avrà partite serie?? Sono indecenti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Gennaio 2021)

Ovviamente quel sacco di patate di Lukaku sempre in campo. Finirà la stagione con più presenze di Donnarumma, garantito, già adesso sono a pari presenze se non sbaglio (sia Gigio che Lukaku ne hanno saltata una a testa).


----------



## Tsitsipas (2 Gennaio 2021)

questa la perdiamo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma L'inter quando avrà partite serie?? Sono indecenti



Ora hanno Crotone e Sampdoria mentre noi Benevento e i gobbi, quindi un doppio turno che li favorisce.

Però, dopo questo doppio turno, loro avranno le seguenti sei partite (quelle che precederanno il derby di ritorno): Roma-Inter, Inter-Juve, Udinese-Inter, Inter-Benevento, Fiorentina-Inter, Inter-Lazio. 

Noi invece, dopo Benevento e Juve avremo le seguenti sei partite: Milan-Torino, Cagliari-Milan, Milan-Atalanta, Bologna-Milan, Milan-Crotone, Spezia-Milan. 

Quindi le prossime due gli va bene e forse potranno anche superarci, ma poi fino al derby loro avranno sei partite esponenzialmente più difficili delle nostre.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ora hanno Crotone e Sampdoria mentre noi Benevento e i gobbi, quindi un doppio turno che li favorisce.
> 
> Però, dopo questo doppio turno, loro avranno le seguenti sei partite (quelle che precederanno il derby di ritorno): Roma-Inter, Inter-Juve, Udinese-Inter, Inter-Benevento, Fiorentina-Inter, Inter-Lazio.
> 
> ...



Svuota la cartella dei messaggi privati che devo scriverti un pm.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Gennaio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svuota la cartella dei messaggi privati che devo scriverti un pm.



Ok.


----------



## Baba (2 Gennaio 2021)

Forza Crotone


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Gennaio 2021)

questa la vincono a mani basse


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2021)

Ovviamente attacco sempre titolare. 
Mai un raffreddore. 
Lo becca più il mio gatto il raffreddore stando davanti il camino che lukaku.

Quanta salute.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovviamente attacco sempre titolare.
> Mai un raffreddore.
> Lo becca più il mio gatto il raffreddore stando davanti il camino che lukaku.
> 
> Quanta salute.



A fine campionato avrà sicuramente più minutaggio di Donnarumma, poco ma sicuro, vedrai. Mai vista una roba del genere, probabilmente se chiavasse una sieropositiva senza preservativo non solo lui non verrebbe contagiato ma la guarirebbe (poi la poveretta morirebbe per altre ragioni, tipo l’aver accolto i 33 cm di Lukaku -33 in lunghezza, 21 in circonferenza-, ma è un altro discorso).


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A fine campionato avrà sicuramente più minutaggio di Donnarumma, poco ma sicuro, vedrai. Mai vista una roba del genere, probabilmente se chiavasse una sieropositiva senza preservativo non solo lui non verrebbe contagiato ma la guarirebbe (poi la poveretta morirebbe per altre ragioni, tipo l’aver accolto i 33 cm di Lukaku -33 in lunghezza, 21 in circonferenza-, ma è un altro discorso).



Che poi non è che parliamo di uno smilzo o uno tutto tendini e ossa , ippokaku è pesante quanto una montagna. 
Bah.

Sarà il fratello minore di John Coffey. 
Come la bevanda ,solo scritto in modo diverso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che poi non è che parliamo di uno smilzo o uno tutto tendini e ossa , ippokaku è pesante quanto una montagna.
> Bah.
> 
> Sarà il fratello minore di John Coffey.
> Come la bevanda ,solo scritto in modo diverso.



Inarrestabile come il T-800


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ora hanno Crotone e Sampdoria mentre noi Benevento e i gobbi, quindi un doppio turno che li favorisce.
> 
> Però, dopo questo doppio turno, loro avranno le seguenti sei partite (quelle che precederanno il derby di ritorno): Roma-Inter, Inter-Juve, Udinese-Inter, Inter-Benevento, Fiorentina-Inter, Inter-Lazio.
> 
> ...



Io spero ci sorpassino a breve, liberiamoci di questo peso.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io spero ci sorpassino a breve, liberiamoci di questo peso.



Io non lo vedo come un peso anzi come una motivazione in piú per continuaré a vincere


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io spero ci sorpassino a breve, liberiamoci di questo peso.



ah si?? se ci sorpassano,poi è durissima fare il controsorpasso


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A fine campionato avrà sicuramente più minutaggio di Donnarumma, poco ma sicuro, vedrai. Mai vista una roba del genere, probabilmente se chiavasse una sieropositiva senza preservativo non solo lui non verrebbe contagiato ma la guarirebbe (poi la poveretta morirebbe per altre ragioni, tipo l’aver accolto i 33 cm di Lukaku -33 in lunghezza, 21 in circonferenza-, ma è un altro discorso).



in realtà Makaku è stato ai box,ma per pochissime giornate. quello che da fastidio,è che a noi servono tempi di recuero lunghissimi,non tanto gli infortuni in sè. all'inter e alla juve non capitano mai ste cose. spero solo che la stagione non venga decisa da questa sfiga pazzesca con gli infortuni,perchè sarebbe un peccato enorme,dopo 8 anni di schifo,sarebbe un'ingiustizia clamorosa. se l'inter vince questo scudetto sarebbe la morte del calcio,non hanno fatto davvero nulla per essere lì a una sola lunghezza,li odio a morte. dovevamo essere a +6 su tutti,e invece per colpa di sfiga e arbitri sicari,abbiamo solo un +1


----------



## Gas (3 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> se l'inter vince questo scudetto sarebbe la morte del calcio,non hanno fatto davvero nulla per essere lì a una sola lunghezza,li odio a morte. dovevamo essere a +6 su tutti,e invece per colpa di sfiga e arbitri sicari,abbiamo solo un +1



Concordo, l'Inter è tutto il campionato che gioca da schifo e vedere che sono comunque a -1 da noi che sul campo abbiamo meritato in ogni singola partita, mi da davvero fastidio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io spero ci sorpassino a breve, liberiamoci di questo peso.



Potranno anche superarci nelle prossime due, il bello sarà per loro mantenere la testa fino al derby, con sei partite, dopo le prossime due, molto più difficili delle nostre.



Gas ha scritto:


> Concordo, l'Inter è tutto il campionato che gioca da schifo e vedere che sono comunque a -1 da noi che sul campo abbiamo meritato in ogni singola partita, mi da davvero fastidio.



Sembrano rendersene conto anche loro, di non aver meritato, visto che scrivono robe così 

“Noi con Suning, potenza, fuoco, minchia grossa..
poi vedo il bbilan che rischia di vincere prima di noi con i passaggi farlocchi dai fondi neri del berlusca, passando per il pisellino Mr Lì, al fondo per i fallimenti Elliot..
sì lo so, forse esagero, ma l'ipotesi mi fa venire i brividi e sarebbe ora di smettere di seguire il calcio.
Appena da noi si vede uno spiraglio succede qualcosa..
Sia in campo che fuori dal campo.
Tutti i discorsi sulla pandemia, crisi finanziaria etc ci stanno, ma penso che già prima del covid la proprietà cinese avesse intenzione di trattare l'Inter come "di passaggio".
Io preferivo il calcio di prima.
Sì, col proprietario che poteva anche fallire (Tanzi, Cragnotti e lo stesso Moratti)
ma hanno fatto la Storia.“

Non sembrano posts di chi è così sicuro della propria forza.




KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> in realtà Makaku è stato ai box,ma per pochissime giornate. quello che da fastidio,è che a noi servono tempi di recuero lunghissimi,non tanto gli infortuni in sè. all'inter e alla juve non capitano mai ste cose. spero solo che la stagione non venga decisa da questa sfiga pazzesca con gli infortuni,perchè sarebbe un peccato enorme,dopo 8 anni di schifo,sarebbe un'ingiustizia clamorosa. se l'inter vince questo scudetto sarebbe la morte del calcio,non hanno fatto davvero nulla per essere lì a una sola lunghezza,li odio a morte. dovevamo essere a +6 su tutti,e invece per colpa di sfiga e arbitri sicari,abbiamo solo un +1



Pochissime giornate? Lukaku ha giocato 13 partite su 14, come Gigio Donnarumma che è un portiere, Kilpin! Altro che “pochissime giornate”. Quello pare un portiere per minutaggio e “affidabilità”.

Sul resto concordo in toto, ricordano l’Inter del 2015/2016, che fece una prima parte di campionato giocando da schifo e vinceva regolarmente 1-0 con un tiro in porta o due e con miracoli di Handanovic. Questa Inter è più forte di quella, decisamente, ma il culo sfondato è il medesimo (cambiano le proporzioni, quella faceva 1 goal con uno o due tiri e questa ne fa tre con tre o quattro tiri). Solo che difficilmente, esattamente come quella volta, durerà all’infinito. Ora se la spassino pure con Crotone e Samp, che poi hanno sei turni con Juve, Roma, Fiorentina, Lazio, Benevengo e Udinese, e lì ci sarà da ridere mi sa, anche perché noi in quel medesimo periodo avremo un calendario n volte più facile, ma di tanto, come ho mostrato sopra.

Ora sono in un periodo in cui se fanno quattro tiri tre entrano in porta, e in cui gli avversari per segnare devono essere perfetti, perché 9 tiri su 10 escono (l’emblema è col Verona, punizione perfetta del Verona che esce di due centimetri sopra l’incrocio con Citofonic battuto, mentre noi col Verona abbiamo avuto due goal annullati -giustamente, ma di centimetri, è stata anche sfiga l’avere i giocatori un mezzo centimetro avanti- e due pali, con il Verona che ha segnato con due tiri in croce).

Comunque sugli arbitraggi quest’anno non mi lamenterei, mi sono sembrati equi. Anche nella partita con la Roma è vero che ci hanno dato contro un rigore assurdo, ma pure il rigore per noi in quella partita non c’era, successivamente. La partita con la Roma e quella con la Fiorentina sono state le uniche dove abbiamo ricevuto rigori generosi, comunque (con la Fiorentina è stato ininfluente, avendo vinto 2-0, e con la Roma va a compensare l’errore precedente), gli altri c’erano tutti. Poi ovviamente per gli indaisti noi abbiamo come minimo due favori arbitrali a partita, ma questo si sa che fa parte della loro cultura dell’alibi e del non riconoscimento dei meriti altrui. 

Semmai la sfiga, di cui partite con Verona (ne ho parlato sopra) e Parma (il Parma letteralmente due tiri e due goal, noi oltre ai due goal prendemmo quattro tra pali e traverse e a Gallinejo venne annullato un goal per mezzo centimetro, Istanbul era robetta in confronto a quella partita) sono l’emblema, semmai la sfiga è il vero problema.

P.s: Makaku.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> in realtà Makaku è stato ai box,ma per pochissime giornate. quello che da fastidio,è che a noi servono tempi di recuero lunghissimi,non tanto gli infortuni in sè. all'inter e alla juve non capitano mai ste cose. spero solo che la stagione non venga decisa da questa sfiga pazzesca con gli infortuni,perchè sarebbe un peccato enorme,dopo 8 anni di schifo,sarebbe un'ingiustizia clamorosa. se l'inter vince questo scudetto sarebbe la morte del calcio,non hanno fatto davvero nulla per essere lì a una sola lunghezza,li odio a morte. dovevamo essere a +6 su tutti,e invece per colpa di sfiga e arbitri sicari,abbiamo solo un +1



Lukaku ai box??
E quando mai???

Lautaro+Lukaku hanno giocato in 2 ben 27 partite su 28 in campionato.
Lautaro praticamente tutte, lukaku tenuto solo a riposo in una partita.

In champions assieme hanno messo 11 presenze su 12.


Leggende metropolitane i loro infortuni. Scoppiano di salute.

A quest'ora il belga starà facendo colazione a base di cinghiale e polenta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lukaku ai box??
> E quando mai???
> 
> Lautaro+Lukaku hanno giocato in 2 ben 27 partite su 28 in campionato.
> ...



Diablo, ancora non hai capito con che cosa hai a che fare, vero? Un perfetto organismo. La sua perfezione strutturale è pari solo alla sua ostilità. Un superstite... non offuscato da coscienza, rimorsi, o illusioni di moralità. Cit.


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

Gol dell'Inter. Sono talmente forti che hanno segnato prima dell'inizio.


----------



## sette (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Diablo, ancora non hai capito con che cosa hai a che fare, vero? Un perfetto organismo. La sua perfezione strutturale è pari solo alla sua ostilità. Un superstite... non offuscato da coscienza, rimorsi, o illusioni di moralità. Cit.



Vige l'ordine speciale 937: "l'inter vincerà lo scudetto, seria A sacrificabile"


----------



## sunburn (3 Gennaio 2021)

Il Crotone è una squadra tignosa che, prima di oggi, aveva messo in difficoltà diverse big. Complimenti all’Inter per il rotondo successo. Menzione speciale per l’ottima prestazione di Gagliardini: ormai è diventato un tuttocampista. Spero che l’Inter abbia la forza di rifiutare i 250 milioni offerti da tutte le big europee perché sarebbe una grave perdita per la serie a.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita abbastanza facile per l'Inter che contro il Crotone cercherà l'ottava vittoria di fila in campionato.
> 
> La partita si giocherà alle 12.30 e sarà visibile su Sky


Mi auguro che Conte abbia già sclerato e mugugnato per il mancato arrivo dei rinforzi. Il sogno per oggi è che inciampino col Crotone e che Gonde vada davanti alle telecamere dicendo che con questa rosa si può al massimo lottare per la salvezza


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

sette ha scritto:


> Vige l'ordine speciale 937: "l'inter vincerà lo scudetto, seria A sacrificabile"



“Maledetta FIGC! E le nostre vite, figli di putt.Ana??”


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Gol dell'Inter. Sono talmente forti che hanno segnato prima dell'inizio.


Strafinita.
2-0 fucilata di brozovic dalla trequarti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Strafinita.
> 2-0 fucilata di brozovic dalla trequarti.



Makaku farà un coast to coast come quello di Weah nel ‘96.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Makaku farà un coast to coast come quello di Weah nel ‘96.



Detto fatto... 3 a 0.


----------



## Raryof (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ho De Frai Bastoni e Barella titolari al fanta, vediamo..


----------



## Lambro (3 Gennaio 2021)

Che bello tornare a gufare con bel perché


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

Eccolo qua. Hanno durato anche troppo.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

il Crotone vicino al goal due volte in un minuto

attenzione goal nell'aria


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

Goooooooooooooooooool

AHAHAHAH neanche il tempo di scrivere


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lol zanellato, primavera Milan


----------



## 7vinte (3 Gennaio 2021)

Gooooolll Zanellato cuore rossonero


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Goal dello Scrotone.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che diavolo segnano a fare questi idioti? Tanto ora si sa che finisce 4-5 a 1.

Non è meglio provare a tenere lo 0-0 fino alla fine?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Il gol della bandiera è fatto, ora può finire 10 a 1


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

dai ora solita rimonta nerdazzurra con lukazzu !


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Tanto la ribaltano al 300%.


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ora si arrabbia Tyrese Gibson e gliene fa 5.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Finirà 10-1.
Gol crotone buono solo per la statistica e i books.
Lukaku in gran spolvero.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

Crotone padrone del campo


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

L'inter a calcio perde sempre.
Poi inizia a giocare ad cazzum e vince.
Val la pena mettere in panca Conte?


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

mamma mia che lancio alla Pirlo e Messias spreca tutto !!!


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ma sto Messias davanti la porta quanto è scarso?


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ma tiraaaaaaaa. Era a mezzo metro dalla porta


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Che cesso sto messia


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter a calcio perde sempre.
> Poi inizia a giocare ad cazzum e vince.
> Val la pena mettere in panca Conte?



Il culo parla per lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi lo dicevo giorni fa : messias è un grande.
E viene dal torneo uisp. ahahha eroe.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

la squadra che dicono favorita per lo scudo umiliata in questo modo in casa,difesa burrosa e Gonde muto


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Questi gol sono ottimi per alzare le quote del segno 1. E vamos a giocare vittoria dell'Inter


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lo ripeto, se si spaccasse quel bufalo questi non so se arriverebbero nei primi 4.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

Cordaz è il portiere dell'inter che provava a piazzare a chiunque a suo tempo

eccolo il gollonzo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Infatti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

E 1.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Eccolo qua , solita azione.
Sempre loro due.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Gennaio 2021)

Eccalla 1-1


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

Finita.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Finita, ora ne faranno altri 4.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Sto gobbo maledetto di marrone


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Primo tiro primo goal.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

si fa anticipare e non fa fallo fuori area,applausi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Manco i cestisti in NBA.


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Primo tiro primo goal.



IMPRESSIONANTE. Noi dobbiamo prendere la porta 19 volte prima di farla entrare.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

L'inter senza quei due e quella azione è da serie C.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Gennaio 2021)

Tanto per curiosità, quante volte sono che giocano prima di noi?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Primo tiro primo goal.



Stuprano pure la statistica.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tanto per curiosità, quante volte sono che giocano prima di noi?



Giocano è una parolona.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tanto per curiosità, quante volte sono che giocano prima di noi?



da quando hanno iniziato a vincere


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto, se si spaccasse quel bufalo questi non so se arriverebbero nei primi 4.



Lukaku 14 presenze su 15 partite con questa e Lautaro 15 su 15. Manco su Pes, persino lì ci si infortuna più spesso, a meno che tu non metta no all’opzione infortuni, ma poi ciao realismo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stuprano pure la statistica.



Facciano pure, tanto dopo questa e la prossima gli arriva un filotto di sei partite prima del derby di ritorno che te le raccomando (Juve, Roma, Benevengo, Lazio, Fiorentina e Udinese, in ordine sparso: in confronto il nostro calendario post-Milan Juve e fino ad arrivare al derby fa ridere). Gli conviene vincere sia questa che la prossima.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lukaku 14 presenze su 15 partite con questa e Lautaro 15 su 15. Manco su Pes, persino lì ci si infortuna più spesso, a meno che tu non metta no all’opzione infortuni, ma poi ciao realismo.



non ci sono più i difensori di una volta a dar speranze di rotture


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

bella questa finta di Hakimi con tuffo annesso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ci sono più i difensori di una volta a dar speranze di rotture



Poi i nostri si rompono anche uscendo dalla doccia.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ma dove volete che vada il Crotone


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

bravo l'arbitro che non dà fallo e quasi fa segnare l'inter


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

ecco,secondo goal

sembrava strano quel tiro fuori prima di lautaro
tre tiri e due goal !


forse autogoal di mr brown


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

E 2, tutto come previsto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ecco,secondo goal
> 
> sembrava strano quel tiro fuori prima di lautaro
> tre tiri e due goal !



È da metà Novembre che vanno avanti così. Li vedremo con Juve, Lazio, Fiorentina (a Firenze) e Roma quello che valgono, questi fenomeni, tutte partite che dovranno fare prima del derby.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2021)

l'Inter può vincere le partite come e quando vuole, le ribalta in un secondo quando ingrana. Lo scudetto non può realisticamente essere il nostro obiettivo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Sto gobbo sta giocando con Conte


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Che scihfo sto scrotone, fanno tiki-taka in area loro e perdono costantemente palla, Marrone è proprio un fango.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Grande Marone


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

vai al var !!!

rigore netto !!!!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2021)

Rigore NETTISSIMO per il Crotone


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Questo è rigore al 3000%, onestoni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2021)

Molto più grave di quello di Kalulu contro la Lazio. Se non lo da è scandaloso


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

Grande vidal

come ha fatto questo aureliano a non vederlo a un metro ???


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ma è rigoreeee


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Se non glielo da fanno proprio schifo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Dai che c'è gloria anche per il pararigori Handanovic


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Tanto lo para o lo sbaglia, 100%.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

Goooooooool


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Tanto Handanovic lo para


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2021)

Gol, Handanovic ovviamente intuisce sempre


----------



## 7vinte (3 Gennaio 2021)

Gooooolllll


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Fanno ancora in tempo a fargliene tre, avrebbe potuto sbagliarlo che non sarebbe cambiato nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Finirà 10-2.
Ora si scatena l'ippokaku.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

quanto fa schifo la difesa di Gonde ?
alla juve e al chelsea era il punto forte

skriniar tutta fascia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Finirà 10-2.
> Ora si scatena *Calippo*kaku.



Fixed.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Gennaio 2021)

non pareggeranno mai contro questi figuratevi.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> l'Inter può vincere le partite come e quando vuole, le ribalta in un secondo quando ingrana. Lo scudetto non può realisticamente essere il nostro obiettivo



Più che altro realisticamente non lo possono non vincere loro dai. Sarebbe il fallimento più epico della storia del calcio italiano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2021)

Gol enorme mangiato da Lautaro


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ma sto Marrone? Che cesso apocalittico mamma


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Più che altro realisticamente non lo possono non vincere loro dai. Sarebbe il fallimento più epico della storia del calcio italiano.



Va detto che l’FC Internazionale di fallimenti epici se ne intende.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> l'Inter può vincere le partite come e quando vuole, le ribalta in un secondo quando ingrana. Lo scudetto non può realisticamente essere il nostro obiettivo



Io aspetto solo le partite dopo quella con la Samp, sei partite (fino al derby) di cui 4 con Fiore (fuori casa), Roma, Nazio e Gobbi. Lì si che vedremo la vera caratura di FC Internazionale, e quanto effettivamente possano vincere come e quando vogliono.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo gli si spacchi qualcuno


----------



## kipstar (3 Gennaio 2021)

partite che hanno più o meno sempre lo stesso canovaccio.....primo tempo al risparmio....e secondo sempre all'attacco....vedremo...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Va detto che l’FC Internazionale di fallimenti epici se ne intende.



Questo sarebbe il peggiore di gran lunga. Senza avversari tolta la Juve che è allenata da un principiante.


----------



## Baba (3 Gennaio 2021)

La vittoria dell’Inter è abbastanza probabile. Quello che non è molto probabile è che ogni volta riesci a rimontare la partita quando vai sotto. Dovrà pur arrivare l’interruzione di serie


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Va bene così anche se con tutta probabilità vinceranno anche questa.
L'importante è che si stanchino come se non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe il peggiore di gran lunga. Senza avversari tolta la Juve che è allenata da un principiante.



Anche sul “senza avversari” penso che più che quest’anno saranno i prossimi anni a parlare e a permetterci di rileggere correttamente quest’annata. 

Anche noi credevamo di non aver avversari nel 2011/2012, consideravamo nostra avversaria possibile solo l’Inter (che arrivò sesta).


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> partite che hanno più o meno sempre lo stesso canovaccio.....primo tempo al risparmio....e secondo sempre all'attacco....vedremo...



Dovrebbero schierarsi tutti sulla linea della porta di Cordaz, ogni volta sono 3 contro 3 e perdono sistematicamente palla.


----------



## Raryof (3 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma sto Marrone? Che cesso apocalittico mamma



Marrone veramente scarso, invisibile, gli sono passati attraverso tutta la partita.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Marrone veramente scarso, invisibile, gli sono passati attraverso tutta la partita.



Gli ha praticamente regalato due gol, quasi tre se non fosse per l'errore di laureato.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> La vittoria dell’Inter è abbastanza probabile. Quello che non è molto probabile è che ogni volta riesci a rimontare la partita quando vai sotto. Dovrà pur arrivare l’interruzione di serie



Dipende. Se le partite le rimetti in piedi al 20' hai tutto il tempo per vincerle. Se all'80' sei in svantaggio è più difficile. Questa non conta certo come vittoria in rimonta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gli ha praticamente regalato due gol, quasi tre se non fosse per l'errore di laureato.



Un cesso otturato, veramente. Questo pareggio sarebbe oro, dovrebbero passare al 6-4-0 con tre giocatori costantemente sulla linea di porta dietro al portiere.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (3 Gennaio 2021)

Anche troppo, comunque la squadra che vincerà lo scudetto è imbarazzante.


----------



## Kayl (3 Gennaio 2021)

L'Inter prima di sta partita aveva fatto gli ultimi 9 gol tutti nel secondo tempo, puntano sempre sullo sfiancare l'avversario e colpire in velocità sulle fasce in contropiede. Oggi hanno di fronte Marrone che sta sostituendo Vidal, in pratica gioca per loro. Lukaku nel secondo tempo ne metterà due facilmente, quindi non fatevi illusioni.

Il problema contro l'Inter è arrivare al secondo tempo in parità, devi fulminarli subito e non prendere gol nel primo tempo, poi nel secondo gli lasci la palla e il controllo del campo perché tanto non sanno costruire azioni nello stretto, ma solo su calcio piazzato, per il resto hanno bisogno di campo per innescare Lukaku e Lautaro, se gli togli la profondità riempiendo l'area di rigore non fanno niente in fase offensiva.
Il Crotone ha perso questa partita finendo il primo tempo in pareggio.


----------



## Raryof (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Un cesso otturato, veramente. Questo pareggio sarebbe oro, dovrebbero passare al 6-4-0 con tre giocatori costantemente sulla linea di porta dietro al portiere.



No no se si rintanano è pure peggio, devono giocare come ora ma più accorti quando hanno la palla.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Poi ci si chiede perché in Europa fanno RIDERE. Sono l'anticalcio, fanno più schifo dei gobbi. Detto ciò auguri per lo scudetto luridi cugini.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No no se si rintanano è pure peggio, devono giocare come ora ma più accorti quando hanno la palla.



Il problema è che hanno difensori scandalosi.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma sto Marrone? Che cesso apocalittico mamma



Il solito bidone scuola juve usato come plusvalenza vivente per squadre succursali.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> L'Inter prima di sta partita aveva fatto gli ultimi 9 gol tutti nel secondo tempo, puntano sempre sullo sfiancare l'avversario e colpire in velocità sulle fasce in contropiede. Oggi hanno di fronte Marrone che sta sostituendo Vidal, in pratica gioca per loro. Lukaku nel secondo tempo ne metterà due facilmente, quindi non fatevi illusioni.
> 
> Il problema contro l'Inter è arrivare al secondo tempo in parità, devi fulminarli subito e non prendere gol nel primo tempo, poi nel secondo gli lasci la palla e il controllo del campo perché tanto non sanno costruire azioni nello stretto, ma solo su calcio piazzato, *per il resto hanno bisogno di campo per innescare Lukaku e Lautaro, se gli togli la profondità riempiendo l'area di rigore non fanno niente in fase offensiva.*
> Il Crotone ha perso questa partita finendo il primo tempo in pareggio.



Per questo ho detto che dovrebbero chiudersi a riccio, anche perché hanno difensori da metà classifica di Serie B.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma che odio sto tiki-taka in area


----------



## Kayl (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per questo ho detto che dovrebbero chiudersi a riccio, anche perché hanno difensori da metà classifica di Serie B.



Non lo faranno, il Crotone non si chiude dietro, ecco perché prendono così tanti gol, una mentalità simile è buona se hai la qualità per potertela permettere. E poi con Sensi al posto di Vidal l'Inter abuserà di loro, Sensi in salute è molto più fondamentale di Brozovic e Barella, dà un equilibrio tecnico assurdo, infatti quando si è rotto l'anno scorso l'Inter non ha più avuto continuità di risultati.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Sto Lukaku comunque in A è devastante.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Marrone....


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma Marrone che bestemmie


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Che schifo sto Marrone, ma levaloooo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non lo faranno, il Crotone non si chiude dietro, ecco perché prendono così tanti gol, una mentalità simile è buona se hai la qualità per potertela permettere.



Appunto. Infatti stavano per prendere goal su ripartenza. Ma giocate bassi santo Dio, fanno il tiki taka in area sti dementi.


----------



## unbreakable (3 Gennaio 2021)

Marrone lha avuto al Siena e lha voluto alla juve..fate voi che riconoscenza deve avere a conte


----------



## kYMERA (3 Gennaio 2021)

dai è rigore.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Gennaio 2021)

mano netta... assurdo. l'ha propria aperta


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mia ma perchè non raddoppiano mai Lukaker? Sempre di schiena a smistare per Laureato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> dai è rigore.



Secondo me non c’era (dovrò rivederlo), ma se un rigore del genere non l’avessero dato contro di noi quelle mer.de starebbero già piangendo e urlando al gombloddo.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Che due palle...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Finitissima, alla prossima dai


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Sempre lo stesso gol.
Sempre la stessa azione.
Sempre palla su lukaku.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

La devia marrone strano


----------



## kYMERA (3 Gennaio 2021)

ma questi non si rompono mai?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Gran gol


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sempre lo stesso gol.
> Sempre la stessa azione.
> Sempre palla su lukaku.



Non ci vuole molto a capirlo...lukaku di schiena e la passa.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2021)

Penso finirà 5-6 a 2.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non ci vuole molto a capirlo...lukaku di schiena e la passa.



E mai nessuno che marca il passaggio. 
Ma è difficile da capire che da dietro non lo si tiene?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> ma questi non si rompono mai?



Mai. Manco alla Play una roba del genere.


----------



## Zenos (3 Gennaio 2021)

Finita dai. Lo scudo è loro,sono tutti in pienissima forma ed in salute.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Sono più brutti della fame.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono più brutti della fame.



Inguardabili, ma presto in Roma-Inter, Fiorentina-Inter, Inter-Juve e Inter-Lazio vedremo quello che valgono davvero.


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lukaku a parte per noi sensi è fondamentale


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Io tra inter e juve spero che lo scudetto lo vincano i cugini


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

L'ultimo infortunio serio di ippokaku è quando ha cambiato i denti da latte.

Altro gol, solita azione.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Li sposta come dei bambini, boh


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Gennaio 2021)

l inter con lukaku vincerà per i prossimi 10 anni. come fai a marcarlo uno così?


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Gennaio 2021)

è immarcabile. io lukaku lo seguo da 6 anni quando era ancora all everton e lo conosco bene..


----------



## Zenos (3 Gennaio 2021)

E quando lo prendiamo noi un centravanti così?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Sti dementi qui vogliono giocarsi i duelli individuali in campo aperto con Makaku, Ahahahahah ma si può essere più dementi, imbecilli, ********** di così?   

Oggi anche le squadrette vogliono giocarsela a viso aperto, poi ci meravigliamo dei campionati con la quarta ad 80 punti.

Le piccole tornassero a fare le piccole e a giocare come tali quando affrontano le grandi, il sarrismo ha fatto danni incalcolabili.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ma serve un allenatore per giocare questo non calcio?
Metti Pippo franco in panchina ed è lo stesso.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> l inter con lukaku vincerà per i prossimi 10 anni. come fai a marcarlo uno così?



Si marca la linea di passaggio, non l'uomo da dietro.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque io non concordo per niente che siano anti-calcio. Sono forti e non hanno bisogno di giocare bene. E poi in Serie A non vince mai la squadra che gioca meglio


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lukaku è veramente fortissimo, per l'Inter è importante tanto quanto Cristina per la Juve.
Anche perché è fatto di titanio e non ha mai nessun problema fisico


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque io non concordo per niente che siano anti-calcio. Sono forti e non hanno bisogno di giocare bene. E poi in Serie A non vince mai la squadra che gioca meglio



Rothen ,obiettivamente giocano da cani.


----------



## Kayl (3 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> l inter con lukaku vincerà per i prossimi 10 anni. come fai a marcarlo uno così?



Due parole: Frank Kessie.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Loro hanno tutta la rosa al completo, noi non l'abbiamo mai avuta.. togli a loro barella e lukaku per 2 mesi( come da noi bennacer e ibra) e vediamo..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> l inter con lukaku vincerà per i prossimi 10 anni. come fai a marcarlo uno così?



Si, hanno sempre fatto dei grandi cicli, storicamente, di 10 anni e più. Questo rischia di durare un buon ventennio.

Mica come noi che siamo stati 17 anni senza uno scudo e 45 senza una coppa dei campioni (38 anni senza manco una finale).

Rispetto per la prima squadra di Milano, l’FC INTERNAZIONALE.


----------



## Lambro (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si marca la linea di passaggio, non l'uomo da dietro.



Hai voglia a marcare la linea, lancio lungo nel vuoto e come nel secondo gol te la va a prendere e si inventa un gol clamoroso.
Luperto in ogni caso l'ha marcato in modo spaventevole nell'occasione.
Messiah è forte, quanti anni ha sto qua, ha classe.

Nei secondi tempi comunque questi alzano sempre il pressing, costringono gli avversari a non giocare praticamente più, han messo in area anche noi negli ultimi minuti, senza che si faccia malissimo ma c'è da sperare che Lukazzu si infortuni, uno strappetto casomai...


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque io non concordo per niente che siano anti-calcio. Sono forti e non hanno bisogno di giocare bene. E poi in Serie A non vince mai la squadra che gioca meglio



l'Inter vince le partite passeggiando praticamente, col minimo sforzo


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Gennaio 2021)

Il gol di Tamberi e quello di Golemic rappresentano un classico. Con noi il 90% dei calciatori ha segnato il suo primo gol in serie A


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Loro hanno tutta la rosa al completo, noi non l'abbiamo mai avuta.. togli a loro barella e lukaku per 2 mesi( come da noi bennacer e ibra) e vediamo..



Finiscono in UEFA al 300% con una situazione come quella (che ovviamente non accadrà). Ma tranquillo, serve solo pazienza, dopo Samp-Inter avranno Fiore, Roma, Lazio e Gobbi (ordine sparso) prima del derby con noi, c’è solo da pazientare, la mer.da verrà fuori per quella che è, Makaku o non Makaku.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Gennaio 2021)

Scudetto in carrozza per i nostri cuginetti


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Questo Lukaku pesa nell'economia del gioco quanto batistuta faceva le fortune della fiorentina. 
Ma ovviamente loro hanno solo un'arma e ce l'hanno sempre a disposizione. 
C è più lui in campo che arbitro e pallone.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Hai voglia a marcare la linea, lancio lungo nel vuoto e come nel secondo gol te la va a prendere e si inventa un gol clamoroso.
> Luperto in ogni caso l'ha marcato in modo spaventevole nell'occasione.
> Messiah è forte, quanti anni ha sto qua, ha classe.
> 
> Nei secondi tempi comunque questi alzano sempre il pressing, costringono gli avversari a non giocare praticamente più, han messo in area anche noi negli ultimi minuti, senza che si faccia malissimo ma c'è da sperare che Lukazzu si infortuni, uno strappetto casomai...



Purtroppo messias è arrivato tardi nel calcio che conta. 
Giocava con gli amatori uisp.
Gran giocatore. 
Gioca a tutto campo.


----------



## Lambro (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Hai voglia a marcare la linea, lancio lungo nel vuoto e come nel secondo gol te la va a prendere e si inventa un gol clamoroso.
> Luperto in ogni caso l'ha marcato in modo spaventevole nell'occasione.
> Messiah è forte, quanti anni ha sto qua, ha classe.
> 
> Nei secondi tempi comunque questi alzano sempre il pressing, costringono gli avversari a non giocare praticamente più, han messo in area anche noi negli ultimi minuti, senza che si faccia malissimo ma c'è da sperare che Lukazzu si infortuni, uno strappetto casomai...



Vabbè non ci credo si è rotto 2 minuti dopo che ho AUSPICATO, sono il MAYAH


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo Lukaku pesa nell'economia del gioco quanto batistuta faceva le fortune della fiorentina.
> Ma ovviamente loro hanno solo un'arma e ce l'hanno sempre a disposizione.
> C è più lui in campo che arbitro e pallone.



Poi giustamente in una fase storica dove le piccole vogliono “fare calcio” e vengono a tenere la linea alta a San Siro, bella idea di sto ***.zo davvero, se le piccole avessero sempre giocato così avremmo visto campionati con la quota salvezza a 30 punti e la quarta in classifica ad 80 anche negli anni 2000. 

Le piccole dovrebbero tornare a far le piccole, da anni vogliono metterla sullo stesso piano e “giocare” contro squadre che un solo loro giocatore guadagna non più della rosa, ma del club stesso. E questi sono i risultati.

Guardacaso col Parma che si preoccupa prima di distruggere il gioco altrui che di crearne non hanno vinto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Non ha niente. NIENTE.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Sono troppo completi come rosa. Poco da fare.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vabbè non ci credo si è rotto 2 minuti dopo che ho AUSPICATO, sono il MAYAH



Figurati. 
Stasera gioca pure a calci8 con gli amici.


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

STa partita finisce 4-4


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vabbè non ci credo si è rotto 2 minuti dopo che ho AUSPICATO, sono il MAYAH



Me lo sono perso, ho chiuso al quarto goal, si è infortunato davvero?


----------



## Lambro (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Figurati.
> Stasera gioca pure a calci8 con gli amici.



Rimango il MAYAH lo stesso 
Se è un infortunio da 1 mesetto mi dovete fare un bonifico bancario anche 1.000 euro li gradisco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2021)

Bah, Lukaku è uscito più che altro per precauzione, niente di che, non lo fasciano neanche


----------



## Raryof (3 Gennaio 2021)

Infortunio per Lubambu?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Bah, Lukaku è uscito più che altro per precauzione, niente di che, non lo fasciano neanche



Stramaledetto sacco di patate, mai vista una roba del genere, MAI.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Beh se fa il fenomeno pure lo scemo allora è tutto pronto per la festa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Bravi così dementi, continuate pure tutti eh, venite a San Siro con la linea alta, che poi questi sono i risultati. Fatevi inculare.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

e via con l'ottava 
anche oggi vittoria più goal subito giocato alla tabaccheria di buffon


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Avrà avuto un'erezione improvvisa ippokaku.


----------



## Lambro (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Poi giustamente in una fase storica dove le piccole vogliono “fare calcio” e vengono a tenere la linea alta a San Siro, bella idea di sto ***.zo davvero, se le piccole avessero sempre giocato così avremmo visto campionati con la quota salvezza a 30 punti e la quarta in classifica ad 80 anche negli anni 2000.
> 
> Le piccole dovrebbero tornare a far le piccole, da anni vogliono metterla sullo stesso piano e “giocare” contro squadre che un solo loro giocatore guadagna non più della rosa, ma del club stesso. E questi sono i risultati.
> 
> Guardacaso col Parma che si preoccupa prima di distruggere il gioco altrui che di crearne non hanno vinto.



Sai cos'è, alla in fine le piccole in ogni caso anche facendo le piccole retrocedono, e le grandi con i grandi giocatori di riffa o di raffa vincono o cmq primeggiano.
C'è da dire che il calcio così è diventato molto piu' divertente, ammettiamolo, ogni tanto guardo la premier e lì le partite ultimamente mi risultano troppo tattiche e troppo veloci, con meno occasioni e molto più equilibrio anche per 90 minuti.
Sarà un caso ma in Italia invece si vedono tanti gol e partite che nell'arco dei 90 minuti hanno più padroni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh se fa il fenomeno pure lo scemo allora è tutto pronto per la festa.



Ripeto, è tutto normale, le cose cambierebbero se le piccole tornassero a far le piccole (come il Parma, che ha fatto perdere punti sia a noi che alla Sfinter, e il Parma gioca come una piccola davvero, non fa il wannabe Milan di Sacchi).

Ma con le piccole che vengono a San Siro per “giocare” si fa pure senza scendere in campo, penso che lo stipendio lordo di Lukaku da SOLO sia pari o quasi all’intero FATTURATO dello Scrotone, quindi è chiaro che se vengono a San Siro a giocarsela poi succedano ste robe.


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

Incredibile quanto stiano fisicamente bene i loro attaccanti. Faranno 15 vittorie di fila.


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

Contrattura per Lukaku. Sicuramente domani sarà a fare le ripetute sullo Stelvio.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Contrattura per ippokaku.
Secondo me alla terza gamba.


----------



## bmb (3 Gennaio 2021)

Le loro contratture sono sempre indurimenti, le nostre contratture sono sempre strappi o stiramenti.


----------



## Lambro (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lukazzu contrattura, Bergomi con malcelata preoccupazione che si auspica sia solo quello e nulla di peggio.
Non avrà NULLA


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Contrattura per Lukaku. Sicuramente domani sarà a fare le ripetute sullo Stelvio.



All'uscita da San Siro starà già trainando bus fuori dal parcheggio


----------



## Zenos (3 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Bah, Lukaku è uscito più che altro per precauzione, niente di che, non lo fasciano neanche



Gli si sarà incarnita l'unghia del minolo.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

" per Lukaku infortunio muscolare alla coscia destra"



>


----------



## Lambro (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Contrattura per ippokaku.
> Secondo me alla terza gamba.



Esatto a Lukazzu gli si è indurita quella me sa 
Poi la spazzola nel parrucchino di Conte prima di infilarla nella voragine di qualche baldracca afro estone


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Noi su oltre 20 partite in stagione abbiamo potuto schierare solo 1 volta la formazione titolare ( nella vittoria 1-3 contro il napoli). Tra infortuni e covid non abbiamo mai avuto la rosa al completo e probabilmente non l'avremo mai, basta solo questo per dire che stiamo facendo un miracolo e che il nostro obiettivo deve essere il quarto posto. PS noi due mesi senza bennacer ed ibra.. chissà come sarebbe la juve senza bentancur e Ronaldo per 2 mesi o l'inter senza barella e Lukaku per 2 mesi..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sai cos'è, alla in fine le piccole in ogni caso anche facendo le piccole retrocedono, e le grandi con i grandi giocatori di riffa o di raffa vincono o cmq primeggiano.
> C'è da dire che il calcio così è diventato molto piu' divertente, ammettiamolo, ogni tanto guardo la premier e lì le partite ultimamente mi risultano troppo tattiche e troppo veloci, con meno occasioni e molto più equilibrio anche per 90 minuti.
> Sarà un caso ma in Italia invece si vedono tanti gol e partite che nell'arco dei 90 minuti hanno più padroni.



Si ma è logorante così, continuando su questa strada si arriverà a dover fare gli stessi punti del Napoli del 2017/2018 non per vincere lo scudetto ma per arrivare tra le prime quattro.

Io preferivo quando le piccole erano più ostiche e dovevi aprirle con l’apriscatola (cosa che a volte riusciva altre no), ma con squadre così che vogliono giocare da grandi fatturando qualcosa come 35/40 milioni è troppo facile, si fa pure senza scendere in campo a momenti (infatti col Crotone abbiamo vinto anche noi giocando al 30% con le riserve per causa Covid).

Lo preferivo anche perché ti permettevano qualche pausa a vuoto, così puoi vincerne 10 di fila che fai due errori e non solo rischi lo scudo ma pure il quarto posto, perché contro ste squadrette che tengono la linea alta e vogliono giocarsi i duelli individuali vinci anche senza volerlo, a momenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ormai non le guardo nemmeno più queste partite.

Queste squadre sono imbarazzanti, degne della promozione.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2021)

6-2,inno a piene casse
con due tocchi fanno goal,marcature a distanza covid


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Rothen ,obiettivamente giocano da cani.



Giocano il calcio che serve per portarla a casa. 
Scordatevi di vedere i soliti 0-1, 1-2 contro le piccole in cui incappavano a caso durante gli anni scorsi. 
Queste sono partite che adesso vinceranno SEMPRE.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono troppo completi come rosa. Poco da fare.



This.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Noi su oltre 20 partite in stagione abbiamo potuto schierare solo 1 volta la formazione titolare ( nella vittoria 1-3 contro il napoli). Tra infortuni e covid non abbiamo mai avuto la rosa al completo e probabilmente non l'avremo mai, basta solo questo per dire che stiamo facendo un miracolo e che il nostro obiettivo deve essere il quarto posto. PS noi due mesi senza bennacer ed ibra.. chissà come sarebbe la juve senza bentancur e Ronaldo per 2 mesi o l'inter senza barella e Lukaku per 2 mesi..



L'hai detto. L'hai detto. 
Non siamo riusciti per una partita e dico una a schierare il miglior 11.
Nemmeno contro il Napoli, credo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Giocano il calcio che serve per portarla a casa.
> Scordatevi di vedere i soliti 0-1, 1-2 contro le piccole in cui incappavano a caso durante gli anni scorsi.
> Queste sono partite che adesso vinceranno SEMPRE.



Col Parma non hanno vinto. Ma il Parma non è venuto a San Siro a fare l’Atalanta dei poverissimi.


----------



## Lambro (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma è logorante così, continuando su questa squadra si arriverà a dover fare gli stessi punti del Napoli del 2017/2018 non per vincere lo scudetto ma per arrivare tra le prime quattro.
> 
> Io preferivo quando le piccole erano più ostiche e dovevi aprirle con l’apriscatola (cosa che a volte riusciva altre no), ma con squadre così che vogliono giocare da grandi fatturando qualcosa come 35/40 milioni è troppo facile, si fa pure senza scendere in campo a momenti (infatti col Crotone abbiamo vinto anche noi giocando al 30% con le riserve per causa Covid).



Eh dobbiamo vincerle tutte se vogliamo lo scudetto, non si scappa a sto punto.
Per questo da tempo dico che è un miracolo anche solo pensarlo, tu sostieni il contrario ma con mille infortunati e la prima punta che da loro non ne salta 1 mentre da noi ne ha saltate il 70% fa tutta la differenza del mondo a lungo andare.
Senza contare che a noi si son rotti pure tutti gli altri lì davanti.
Mentre loro Hakimi Lukaku e Lautaro han fatto in pratica full 100%


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Giocano il calcio che serve per portarla a casa.
> Scordatevi di vedere i soliti 0-1, 1-2 contro le piccole in cui incappavano a caso durante gli anni scorsi.
> Queste sono partite che adesso vinceranno SEMPRE.



Ma non ho detto che non vincono, ho detto che giocano da cani.
Roba che il trap a confronto era Arrigo sacchi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'hai detto. L'hai detto.
> Non siamo riusciti per una partita e dico una a schierare il miglior 11.
> Nemmeno contro il Napoli, credo.



Quella col Napoli è stata l’UNICA con tutti i titolari. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer; Saelemaekers (28' s.t. Castillejo), Calhanoglu (42' s.t. Krunic), Rebic (29' s.t. Hauge); Ibrahimovic (34' s.t. Colombo). Formazione mai schierata né prima né dopo.

Poi Ibra si è rotto e da quel momento è iniziata una catena di infortuni a tutti i nostri titolari più importanti (mentre il capitone sempre perfetto) che sembra l’infermeria dell’Armata Rossa a Stalingrado in pieno inverno 1942/1943.



Lambro ha scritto:


> Eh dobbiamo vincerle tutte se vogliamo lo scudetto, non si scappa a sto punto.
> Per questo da tempo dico che è un miracolo anche solo pensarlo, tu sostieni il contrario ma con mille infortunati e la prima punta che da loro non ne salta 1 mentre da noi ne ha saltate il 70% fa tutta la differenza del mondo a lungo andare.
> Senza contare che a noi si son rotti pure tutti gli altri lì davanti.
> Mentre loro Hakimi Lukaku e Lautaro han fatto in pratica full 100%



Ora vediamo se quel sacco di letame che hanno lì davanti non ne salterà più una. Aspettiamo notizie.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Col Parma non hanno vinto. Ma il Parma non è venuto a San Siro a fare l’Atalanta dei poverissimi.



Se gli danno quel rigore netto vincono anche quella


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quella col Napoli è stata l’UNICA con tutti i titolari. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer; Saelemaekers (28' s.t. Castillejo), Calhanoglu (42' s.t. Krunic), Rebic (29' s.t. Hauge); Ibrahimovic (34' s.t. Colombo)
> 
> Poi Ibra si è rotto e da quel momento è iniziata una catena di infortuni a tutti i nostri titolari più importanti (mentre il capitone sempre perfetto).



Se non erro rebic era al rientro ed era impresentabile.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'hai detto. L'hai detto.
> Non siamo riusciti per una partita e dico una a schierare il miglior 11.
> Nemmeno contro il Napoli, credo.



Contro il napoli è stata l'unica volta in cui abbiamo schierato l'11 titolare:
Donnarumma
calabria kjaer romagnoli theo
bennacer kessie
Saele calha rebic
ibra
In compenso avevamo indisponibile leao, quindi non avevamo nemmeno tutta la rosa a disposizione


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quella col Napoli è stata l’UNICA con tutti i titolari. Donnarumma; Calabria, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessié, Bennacer; Saelemaekers (28' s.t. Castillejo), Calhanoglu (42' s.t. Krunic), Rebic (29' s.t. Hauge); Ibrahimovic (34' s.t. Colombo). Formazione mia schierata né prima né dopo.
> 
> Poi Ibra si è rotto e da quel momento è iniziata una catena di infortuni a tutti i nostri titolari più importanti (mentre il capitone sempre perfetto) che sembra l’infermeria dell’Armata Rossa a Stalingrado in pieno inverno 1942/1943.
> 
> ...



Figurati. 
Starà spaccando legna per sciogliere la contrattura della terza gamba.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2021)

Semplice contrattura per Lukaku, confermato dall'Inter


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se gli danno quel rigore netto vincono anche quella



Poi si sono rifatti col Napoli, per quanto riguarda l’arbitraggio. Ora arrivano gli altri scontri diretti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Semplice contrattura per Lukaku, confermato dall'Inter



Intanto almeno la Samp dovrebbe saltarla, da quello che leggo. Che non salti manco la Samp non ci credo manco se lo vedo, dai. Sarebbe il colmo sul serio, scaramanzia e scherzi a parte sarebbe una roba senza precedenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Per la cronaca, da quando Makaku è arrivato all’Inda nell’Estate 2019 ha saltato CINQUE partite tra campionato e Champions, fino ad ora. Cinque partite tra campionato e Champions in un anno e mezzo. A memoria in decenni di calcio non ricordo una roba del genere, ma non solo nella realtà, manco nel virtuale, io a Pes i miei centravanti (e non ho Ibra adesso, ho preso Mbappè al Milan  ) non sono mai riuscito ad averli sempre a disposizione in questo modo, sto dannato bestione qui è roba da Virtua Striker, maledizione.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca, da quando Makaku è arrivato all’Inda nell’Estate 2019 ha saltato CINQUE partite tra campionato e Champions, fino ad ora. Cinque partite tra campionato e Champions in un anno e mezzo. A memoria in decenni di calcio non ricordo una roba del genere, ma non solo nella realtà, manco nel virtuale, io a Pes i miei centravanti (e non ho Ibra adesso, ho preso Mbappè al Milan  ) non sono mai riuscito ad averli sempre a disposizione in questo modo, sto dannato bestione qui è roba da Virtua Striker, maledizione.



Veramente nemmeno a calcio balilla.
Ogni tanto un orecchio o una testa volava.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi mi stupisce che vi stupiate vinca la squadra a detta di tutti più forte.

Ancora appresso alla tattica o al gioco nel 2020 ?!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi stupisce che vi stupiate vinca la squadra a detta di tutti più forte.
> 
> Ancora appresso alla tattica o al gioco nel 2020 ?!



Poi se metti giocatori che guadagnano 300.000 euro (e non a caso) a giocarsi i duelli individuali contro gente da 16 milioni lordi l’anno (anche qui non a caso) il risultato è già scritto. È come se Holyfield avesse affrontato Tyson mettendola sull’infighting.

Anzi, come se Buster Douglas avesse affrontato Tyson mettendola sull’infighting (Douglas vinse nonostante fosse molto inferiore in termini assoluti grazie alla tattica, se avesse voluto fare il grande sarebbe stato messo giù in un attimo).

Oggi abbiamo le piccole che vogliono giocarsela come se potessero vincere e poi ci stupiamo che per il quarto posto servano gli stessi punti coi quali 10 anni fa si vinceva lo scudo.

Bergomi su Sky diceva “il Crotone gioca a calcio”, il che è vero, e si vede anche con quali risultati. Se sei il Crotone e affronti l’Inde di Gonde (ma pure se affronti il Milan eh) devi distruggere calcio, non fare calcio, per aver speranza di portare via un punto.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi stupisce che vi stupiate vinca la squadra a detta di tutti più forte.
> 
> Ancora appresso alla tattica o al gioco nel 2020 ?!



io comunque non credo siano davvero tutti così stupiti... è l'illusione-scudetto che fa sì che ovviamente il cuore prevalga sulla ragione


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Gennaio 2021)

L'inter è la squadra più forte in italia al momento e lo ha dimostrato anche oggi, nonostante i casini di quel cesso di Vidal.
6 pere al crotone (squadraccia indegna)
Però voglio vederli poi col filotto post sampdoria... intanto si godano la vetta, che tra Benevento e Juve per noi sarà dura fare 6 punti (ma anche 4)


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi stupisce che vi stupiate vinca la squadra a detta di tutti più forte.
> 
> Ancora appresso alla tattica o al gioco nel 2020 ?!



Beh è un gioco .
E si paria di gioco. 
Che poi non sia un fine e nemmeno un mezzo è un altro discorso. 
Capire però e analizzare le dinamiche di gioco aiuta a capire le potenzialità. 

Dopo tutto parliamo di una squadra arrivata quarta su 4 in un girone di champions, non del real di di Stefano.


----------



## kipstar (3 Gennaio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> partite che hanno più o meno sempre lo stesso canovaccio.....primo tempo al risparmio....e secondo sempre all'attacco....vedremo...



sono un po' tutte uguali....primo tempo di controllo 0 a 0 o 1 a 1 ...se vanno sotto accelerano per riprendere......e poi nel secondo tempo accelerano.....difesa bloccata e contropiede.....squadra con baricentro più basso....e poi davanti si corre.
se cambi gli interpreti così non hai la stessa resa.
devono pregare che stiano sempre tutti bene i giocatori chiave....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'inter è la squadra più forte in italia al momento e lo ha dimostrato anche oggi, nonostante i casini di quel cesso di Vidal.
> 6 pere al crotone (squadraccia indegna)
> _Però voglio vederli poi col filotto post sampdoria_... intanto si godano la vetta, che tra Benevento e Juve per noi sarà dura fare 6 punti (ma anche 4)



Nel filotto post-Sampdoria si capirà la loro vera forza, infatti. Mentre noi dopo Milan-Juve abbiamo sei partite incomparabilmente più facili delle loro.

Se nonostante questo arriveranno alla vigilia del derby davanti a noi o subito sotto (nonostante sei partite di difficoltà opposta per noi e loro, dopo Samp-Inda e Milan-Juve) avranno legittimato la loro superiorità, ma dovranno farlo.

Dopo Samp-Inter e Milan-Juve le due milanesi avranno le seguenti partite, prima del derby:

Inter: Roma-Inter, Inter-Juve, Udinese-Inter, Inter-Benevento, Fiorentina-Inter, Inter-Lazio.

Milan: Milan-Torino, Cagliari-Milan, Milan-Atalanta, Bologna-Milan, Milan-Crotone, Spezia-Milan.

Voglio proprio vedere quale sarà la situazione di classifica delle due milanesi dopo quel filotto.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso finirà 5-6 a 2.



Sei potentissimo.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Intanto almeno la Samp dovrebbe saltarla, da quello che leggo. Che non salti manco la Samp non ci credo manco se lo vedo, dai. Sarebbe il colmo sul serio, scaramanzia e scherzi a parte sarebbe una roba senza precedenti.



Saltasse almeno la Samp sarebbe una grande cosa, fa tremendamente paura per quanto è forte.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Saltasse almeno la Samp sarebbe una grande cosa, fa tremendamente paura per quanto è forte.



Se è una contrattura per davvero, senza voler essere né pessimisti né ottimisti è probabile che salti Samp e Roma. Almeno la Samp sicuro, se non saltasse manco quella sarebbe la prima volta in tanti decenni di calcio che vedrei una roba simile.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se è una contrattura per davvero, senza voler essere né pessimisti né ottimisti è probabile che salti Samp e Roma. Almeno la Samp sicuro, se non saltasse manco quella sarebbe la prima volta in tanti decenni di calcio che vedrei una roba simile.



Speriamo le salti TUTTE.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo le salti TUTTE.



Comunque riporto un dato: monte ingaggi lordo del Crotone: 23 milioni di euro in TOTALE. Stipendio lordo di Makaku: 11,4 milioni (grazie al decreto crescita). Lukaku da solo costa all’Inter la metà dell’intera rosa del Crotone sommata, e questi qua sono venuti a San Siro a “giocare a calcio” e ad esporsi a duelli individuali. Più ci penso più mi fa inzaccare sta cosa.

Praticamente è come tirare giù le braghe e mettersi pure la vaselina, sia mai che tu possa farti male mentre mi stupri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se è una contrattura per davvero, senza voler essere né pessimisti né ottimisti è probabile che salti Samp e Roma. Almeno la Samp sicuro, se non saltasse manco quella sarebbe la prima volta in tanti decenni di calcio che vedrei una roba simile.



Gonde ha detto testualmente "vedremo domani se salterà la Samp", quindi non ha proprio nulla.
Mettiamoci il cuore in pace.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gonde ha detto testualmente "vedremo domani se salterà la Samp", quindi non ha proprio nulla.
> Mettiamoci il cuore in pace.



Spero che Ranieri non faccia la capra come Stroppa, confido nella sua intelligenza di limitarsi a fare una partite IPER difensiva.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gonde ha detto testualmente "vedremo domani se salterà la Samp", quindi non ha proprio nulla.
> Mettiamoci il cuore in pace.



Vedremo. Non può sempre andargli bene. Cinque partite saltate in un anno e mezzo (da quanto è arrivato in Estate 2019) tra campionato e Champions fino ad ora.

I nostri invece solo che li guardi male stanno fuori 1 o 2 mesi come ridere, nonostante siano i più giovani del campionato.

Non penso possa continuare così a lungo, questa faccenda.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso finirà 5-6 a 2.



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gonde ha detto testualmente "vedremo domani se salterà la Samp", quindi non ha proprio nulla.
> Mettiamoci il cuore in pace.



Per la cronaca, ho appena letto: “UFFICIALE, infortunio Lukaku, contrattura al quadricipite della coscia destra“

Quindi si, se recuperasse addirittura per la Samp sarebbe una roba mai vista.

Il parruccato può dire quel che vuole, la contrattura è ufficiale.

Anche a Novembre saltò due partite ravvicinate, in campionato col Parma (guardacaso pareggiata) e in CL col Madrid. Ora ad essere ravvicinate sono Samp e Roma.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Non può sempre andargli bene. Cinque partite saltate in un anno e mezzo (da quanto è arrivato in Estate 2019) tra campionato e Champions fino ad ora.
> 
> I nostri invece solo che li guardi male stanno fuori 1 o 2 mesi come ridere, nonostante siano i più giovani del campionato.
> 
> Non penso possa continuare così a lungo, questa faccenda.



Quest'anno hanno solo noi come avversari principali ed è un peccato perché non abbiamo una rosa completa come la loro per potercela giocare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma serve un allenatore per giocare questo non calcio?
> Metti Pippo franco in panchina ed è lo stesso.



be con gente come pirlo o gattuso o giampaolo che si inventano fesserie guardioliane perderebbero. serve uno che non fa danni.
lukaku è il più decisivo della serie A troppo dominante. altro che cristina e ibra...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be con gente come pirlo o gattuso o giampaolo che si inventano fesserie guardioliane perderebbero. serve uno che non fa danni.
> lukaku è il più decisivo della serie A troppo dominante. altro che cristina e ibra...



Ibra meglio non tirarlo fuori, ha fatto 10 goal in 6 partite. L’unico problema che ha avuto è l’infortunio, ma quando sta bene Lukaku non gli lucida manco gli stivali.

Non paragoniamo la mer.da con la cioccolata, non paragoniamo uno da Serie A degli anni d’oro ad uno che è forte in questo campionato ridicolo e che negli anni ‘90 e 2000 sarebbe stato un buon attaccante ma nulla di trascendentale (per intenderci, nel 1989/1990 Van Basten fu capocannoniere con 19 goal, DICIANNOVE. E parliamo di Van Basten: fai tu cos’erano le difese del tempo).

Ibra ha fatto qualcosa come 565 goal nonostante nei primissimi anni di carriera non segnasse molto, questo è Ibra. L’unica cosa che ha in meno di Lukaku è la resistenza fisica, ma quando può giocare oggi nessuno al mondo panchinerebbe Ibra per Lukaku. 

Smettiamola di leccare il culo a queste mer.de.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be con gente come pirlo o gattuso o giampaolo che si inventano fesserie guardioliane perderebbero. serve uno che non fa danni.
> lukaku è il più decisivo della serie A troppo dominante. altro che cristina e ibra...



50 gol in 70 partite, hanno fatto BINGO.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 50 gol in 70 partite, hanno fatto BINGO.



Ibra da quando è tornato ha fatto 21 goal in 25/26 partite giocate nel 2020, altro che 50 in 70. E ha 39 anni. Se nella seconda metà del campionato giocherà regolarmente finirà davanti in classifica marcatori a Lukaku pur avendo saltato tre quarti del girone d’andata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ibra meglio non tirarlo fuori, ha fatto 10 goal in 6 partite. L’unico problema che ha avuto è l’infortunio, ma quando sta bene Lukaku non gli lucida manco gli stivali.
> 
> Non paragoniamo la mer.da con la cioccolata, non paragoniamo uno da Serie A degli anni d’oro ad uno che è forte in questo campionato ridicolo e che negli anni ‘90 e 2000 sarebbe stato un buon attaccante ma nulla di trascendentale (per intenderci, nel 1989/1990 Van Basten fu capocannoniere con 19 goal, DICIANNOVE. E parliamo di Van Basten: fai tu cos’erano le difese del tempo).
> 
> ...



ibra è sempre fuori. lukaku è sempre dentro.
ed in serie A adesso è più dominante di ibra se stanno bene entrambi in particolare con le piccole.
quello che successe 1000 anni fa conta zero...
fattene una ragione, perchè è così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 50 gol in 70 partite, hanno fatto BINGO.



conte gli ha ritagliato attorno la squadra alla perfezione per dominare i campionato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ibra è sempre fuori. lukaku è sempre dentro.
> ed in serie A adesso è più dominante di ibra se stanno bene entrambi in particolare con le piccole.
> quello che successe 1000 anni fa conta zero...
> fattene una ragione, perchè è così.



L’unico problema è la tua prima frase, il discorso è tutto lì. Se stanno bene entrambi non c’è confronto, lo dicono i numeri sia di goal che di assist.

Ma lo vedrai nuovamente nella seconda parte di campionato, se Ibra non farà l’idiota e non vorrà giocarle tutte EL e coppa Italia compresa (cosa che lo porterebbe ad un nuovo infortunio).

Io mi faccio una ragione solo ed esclusivamente di ciò che mostra il campo; e il campo ha mostrato che Ibra pur a 40 anni, quando gioca, non teme certo confronti da Lukaku. Per la cronaca, questo lo ammettono gli stessi interisti.

Quando un giocatore interista è superiore lo ammetto, non sono certo uno di quelli che Romagnoli>De Vrij o Piatek>Lukaku.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be con gente come pirlo o gattuso o giampaolo che si inventano fesserie guardioliane perderebbero. serve uno che non fa danni.
> lukaku è il più decisivo della serie A troppo dominante. altro che cristina e ibra...



Ricordami un po' chi ha deciso il derby


----------



## Zenos (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’unico problema è la tua prima frase, il discorso è tutto lì. Se stanno bene entrambi non c’è confronto, lo dicono i numeri sia di goal che di assist.
> 
> Ma lo vedrai nuovamente nella seconda parte di campionato, se Ibra non farà l’odio tra e non vorrà giocarle tutte EL e coppa Italia compresa (cosa che lo porterebbe ad un nuovo infortunio).
> 
> Io mi faccio una ragione solo ed esclusivamente di ciò che mostra il campo; e il campo ha mostrato che Ibra pur a 40 anni, quando gioca, non teme certo confronti da Lukaku. Per la cronaca, questo lo ammettono gli stessi interisti.



Son d'accordo con te quando dici che un Ibra in forma ed in salute non ci sono rivali. Ma Ibra ha 40 anni è una variabile che non bisogna dimenticare,la seconda parte di campionato è molto probabi6che vada a finire come la prima. Ecco perché urge un centravanti che possa fare rifiatare Zlatan altro che non toccare i equilibri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Son d'accordo con te quando dici che un Ibra in forma ed in salute non ci sono rivali. Ma Ibra ha 40 anni è una variabile che non bisogna dimenticare,la seconda parte di campionato è molto probabi6che vada a finire come la prima. Ecco perché urge un centravanti che possa fare rifiatare Zlatan altro che non toccare i equilibri.



Ma su questo sono d’accordo, io contestavo solo l’idea che l’Ibra attuale fosse inferiore a Lukaku sul campo, volevo dire che può essere inferiore come “apporto globale” ma solo perché gioca meno, non di certo perché sul campo, anche a 39 anni, non sia più forte del sacco di patate belga. Quindi concordiamo.

Sono pure d’accordo sul vice Ibra, ma con Tirchiott auguri.



LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ricordami un po' chi ha deciso il derby


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ricordami un po' chi ha deciso il derby



non siamo mica il genoa o la lazio che vivono per una partita in un anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non siamo mica il genoa o la lazio che vivono per una partita in un anno.



Infatti c’è anche la partita di Napoli (dove ha fatto un goal di testa che Lukaku manco riuscirebbe ad immaginare, figuriamoci a fare) e le altre che l’hanno portato in doppia cifra in 6 partite. Lukaku ha superato Ibra solo oggi pur avendo giocato 14 partite su 15, più del doppio delle sei partite di Ibra. Fino alla partita di oggi gli era sotto nonostante le avesse giocate tutte tranne quella col Parma.

Manco un interista metterebbe in dubbio chi sia stato il più decisivo fino ad ora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti c’è anche la partita di Napoli (dove ha fatto un goal di testa che Lukaku manco riuscirebbe ad immaginare, figuriamoci a fare) e le altre che l’hanno portato in doppia cifra in 6 partite. Lukaku ha superato Ibra solo oggi pur avendo giocato 14 partite su 15, più del doppio delle sei partite di Ibra. Fino alla partita di oggi gli era sotto nonostante le avesse giocate tutte tranne quella col Parma.
> 
> Manco un interista metterebbe in dubbio chi sia stato il più decisivo fino ad ora.



ha giocato 6 partite. il prosciutto va mangiato non tenuto sugli occhi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha giocato 6 partite. il prosciutto va mangiato non tenuto sugli occhi.



Appunto, ha giocato sei partite e solo oggi è stato superato come goal da quello che le gioca tutte. E senza di lui non avremmo mai vinto il derby o a Napoli, Lukaku l’abbiamo visto cosa ha fatto col Napoli, in finale di EL, in CL dove c’era da essere decisivi davvero. E presto lo vedremo con Roma, Juve e Lazio. Quindi al netto degli infortuni nessuno che avesse a disposizione Ibra e Lukaku entrambi in forma metterebbe il secondo, per quanto mostrato fino ad ora.

Sul prosciutto hai ragione, ma, parlando di prosciutto, predichi bene e razzoli male.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Gennaio 2021)

Il Crotone e osceno, come tutte le squadre che si ostinano, e continuano a ostinarsi anche se sono sotto a partire sempre palla al piede a 80 m dalla porta avversaria, superando una volta su 10 il centrocampo.

È diventata una malattia, tutte le squadre che si ostinano di partire dal basso sono ultime in classifica.


----------



## addox (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca, da quando Makaku è arrivato all’Inda nell’Estate 2019 ha saltato CINQUE partite tra campionato e Champions, fino ad ora. Cinque partite tra campionato e Champions in un anno e mezzo. A memoria in decenni di calcio non ricordo una roba del genere, ma non solo nella realtà, manco nel virtuale, io a Pes i miei centravanti (e non ho Ibra adesso, ho preso Mbappè al Milan  ) non sono mai riuscito ad averli sempre a disposizione in questo modo, sto dannato bestione qui è roba da Virtua Striker, maledizione.



Lukaku non ha 39 anni, purtroppo quello che sta succedendo a Ibra era ampiamente prevedibile. Come ampiamente prevedibile è che se non si prende un attaccante di ruolo noi le partite con le squadre scarse non le vinceremo tutte a differenza di sti qua. Le m***e sono strutturati proprio per vincere il campionato italiano, allenatore da torneo lungo, squadra forte fisicamente, gioco non brutto ma minimale enormemente efficace, se perderanno qualche partita sarà solo negli scontri diretti.
Non entriamo in depressione se nel breve ci supereranno.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti c’è anche la partita di Napoli (dove ha fatto un goal di testa che Lukaku manco riuscirebbe ad immaginare, figuriamoci a fare) e le altre che l’hanno portato in doppia cifra in 6 partite. Lukaku ha superato Ibra solo oggi pur avendo giocato 14 partite su 15, più del doppio delle sei partite di Ibra. Fino alla partita di oggi gli era sotto nonostante le avesse giocate tutte tranne quella col Parma.
> 
> Manco un interista metterebbe in dubbio chi sia stato il più decisivo fino ad ora.



Doppietta all'Inda.
Doppietta al Napoli.
Doppietta alla Roma. 
Rete decisiva ad Udine in sforbiciata. 
Praticamente va a segno in tutti gli scontri diretti e in tutte le partite che "pesano". Questa per me è la definizione di "decisivo". Ma no, è più decisivo il muflone con i suoi gol al Benevento, al Crotone, alla Spezia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

addox ha scritto:


> Lukaku non ha 39 anni, purtroppo quello che sta succedendo a Ibra era ampiamente prevedibile. Come ampiamente prevedibile è che se non si prende un attaccante di ruolo noi le partite con le squadre scarse non le vinceremo tutte a differenza di sti qua. Le m***e sono strutturati proprio per vincere il campionato italiano, allenatore da torneo lungo, squadra forte fisicamente, gioco non brutto ma minimale enormemente efficace, se perderanno qualche partita sarà solo negli scontri diretti.
> Non entriamo in depressione se nel breve ci supereranno.



Al contrario, io sono pronto per essere superato in questi due turni. È nei sei successivi al prossimo, i sei che porteranno al derby ,che vorrò vederli, visto che noi dovremo giocare con Torino, Cagliari, Atalanta, Bologna, Crotone e Spezia e loro con Roma, Juventus, Benevento, Fiorentina, Lazio e Udinese (non ricordo l’ordine preciso ma sono queste).

Mi preoccuperò se alla fine di quei sei turni ci saranno superiori, pari o anche poco sotto in classifica (con poco sotto intendo uno o due punti). Perché quella sarebbe prova di grande superiorità, vista la differenza dei due calendari.




LukeLike ha scritto:


> Doppietta all'Inda.
> Doppietta al Napoli.
> Doppietta alla Roma.
> Rete decisiva ad Udine in sforbiciata.
> Praticamente va a segno in tutti gli scontri diretti e in tutte le partite che "pesano". Questa per me è la definizione di "decisivo". Ma no, è più decisivo il muflone con i suoi gol al Benevento, al Crotone, alla Spezia.



Ma ripeto, manco gli indaisti mettono in discussione chi sia più forte tra Ibra e Lukaku, quando stanno entrambi bene. E questo la dice lunga, perché non sono esattamente i tifosi più obiettivi al mondo (alcuni, pochi per fortuna, hanno avuto il coraggio di paragonare Zanetti a Maldini).


----------



## Solo (3 Gennaio 2021)

Beh sono i favoriti, c'è poco da stupirsi. Possono perderlo solo loro 'sto scudetto.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Gennaio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Doppietta all'Inda. Doppietta al Napoli. Doppietta alla Roma. Rete decisiva ad Udine in sforbiciata. Praticamente va a segno in tutti gli scontri diretti e in tutte le partite che "pesano". Questa per me è la definizione di "decisivo". Ma no, è più decisivo il muflone con i suoi gol al Benevento, al Crotone, alla Spezia.


 Anche Lukaku è decisivo: Gol del 3-2 nella finale di Europa League e salvataggio sulla linea contro lo Shaktar nella gara decisiva di champions


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche Lukaku è decisivo: Gol del 3-2 nella finale di Europa League e salvataggio sulla linea contro lo Shaktar nella gara decisiva di champions



Ricordo Capello nel post-partita con lo Skatarr Donuts: “Lukaku è stato decisivo, sul colpo di testa di Sanchez ha fatto una parata molto molto importante”    

Ha preso per il culo l’Inda in diretta come solo un vero milanista saprebbe fare.


----------



## iceman. (3 Gennaio 2021)

Ma quando si saprà quanto dovrà stare fuori il muflone di anversa?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma quando si saprà quanto dovrà stare fuori il muflone di anversa?



Ma ce l’hai presente il muflone? È molto più aggraziato e “regale” come aspetto.

A me ricorda di più 







Comunque minimo la Samp la salta, da quello che sto leggendo, si vedrà con la Roma, ma è Domenica prossima quindi... potrebbe ben saltarla.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche Lukaku è decisivo: Gol del 3-2 nella finale di Europa League e salvataggio sulla linea contro lo Shaktar nella gara decisiva di champions


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Gennaio 2021)

Sono una squadra di ritardoidi, proprio come i loro tifosi.


----------

